# Please help to pick a quality Market Goat for daughter



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Being a Nigerian Dairy goat breeder, I'm not exactly sure what to look for. A USBGA judge once told me to look for muscle extension down the hind leg - ok,check, got it.... But what else??? Any other tips would be SO VERY helpful & appreciated PLEASE! :greengrin:

Any particular Boer goat names that make you go WOW or anything like that would be SO helpful!

These are some of the breeders that will be at a wether-sale coming up (all have been very nice & pleasant over the past year or two that I've known them so I'd like to pick from their stock.)

http://www.tlcboergoats.com/Does.html

http://www.caprioleboers.com/herdsirespresent.html

http://www.redneckboergoats.com/does.html
(this breeder is super nice & I'm liking the doe that is AI'd to Bo Jangles!)


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

they have nice does with good breeding but are you looking for a wether or a market doe?


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

I know this breeder in Indiana that will have a small group of wethers ready in early february....Honestly "club wethers" are not so different than ordinary wethers except for the price and their "bloodlines". When I look at my kid crops for show prospects, I look for a really square kid that is deep in the body and smooth along his top-line. I like a fairly long muscular neck and also I like to see a wide set between their front legs, their fat plate....I like an easy moving wether that will float around the show ring, if they look "clunky" as kids they will look like elephants as market kids. Depending on the flavor of your local boer goat breeders/showmen, you may want to stick with a traditional wether. Some areas/shows Prefer them to a colored goat. All this from a 2 week old goat kid...Once you look at enough of them you will be able to pick them out when they hit the ground but until then bring your checkbook to those club sales..or make the short drive to Indiana....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

All your prospective breeders are excellent choices! 
Too bad I wont have kids on the ground till Feb. My foundation does & many breedings are from Leaning Tree.
One yr FFA took 4 wethers & a doeling. They creamed Puget Sound Jr Livestock Show and it was the doeling who took the whole shebang!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd prefer a wether (or two) simply because I want to find an outstanding animal and I just don't think I could part/eat an Outstanding doe. That would just seem like a waste to me.

******* Boers has a beautiful doe who is AI'd to Bo Jangles !! And I emailed him about her...but then I started thinking, "Why would you wether a buck kid from that cross?" ... I mean wouldn't it make more sense to keep them as bucks & sell them?

So if any Boer people out there could tell me any names that come to mind as good quality bucks/doe's to look for in pedigree's.... like Ruger, Eggs, Bo Jangles, I only know the names from the pedigree's I've seen...but I don't know about the animals themselves (i.e if they are known for width, or improving muscling, or whatnot?) Anyone have any favorites???


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

To Nancy D :

Are you familiar with any of the farms here...

******* Boers- we've purchased from before & were happy with.

Copper Creek Boers- super nice people, we've done 4H clinic/tour at their place and have become friends thru Oregon Fairs.

Capriole's - looks good, don't know much about them though, except they work closely with ******* Boers.

White House Boers - don't know much at all about them.


Do you happen to know any others in the Washington or Oregon area?

Thanks so much!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice choices.... :thumb:



> I'd prefer a wether (or two) simply because I want to find an outstanding animal and I just don't think I could part/eat an Outstanding doe. That would just seem like a waste to me.


 Sometimes.. they may have teat flaws or something... that make the Doe... not a show animal ....so... the top breeders ....will meat them out.... it is heart breaking ....with how some look but ...that is how some do it.... as they don't want to have that trait... bred into any other goat...



> "Why would you wether a buck kid from that cross?" ... I mean wouldn't it make more sense to keep them as bucks & sell them?


 Again... some of the top breeders ....don't want to pass along defects... with their name... as breeder on them... :wink:

Feel free to check out my website... with my bucks..... they have great genetics.....it is the proven lines... of ennoblements...that tell you of ....the quality lines.... hope this helps.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I've seen goats from White House. They're good. TLC also has good stock & Copper Creek. Really they all have good breeding stock. 
Parker's Gourmet Goats have very nice show quality goats.

AND 
I'd totally recommend a Toth buck kid. I bought one this year, and I'm very happy with him.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Ha ha! Pam we (my kids and I) just looked over the front page of your website...and your pics w/captions are SO cute! We were rolling with laughter! So cute! 

I eventually want to get a breeding doe (or two) of my own and when I do I'm definitely going to be checking in with you again! Your animals are gorgeous! Just gorgeous! 

I'm sure I'll have more questions when I get a minute to look over the rest of the herd (if you don't mind of course!) :greengrin:

Right now gotta get the kids to bed & get things settled down here... talk to you soon,


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> AND
> I'd totally recommend a Toth buck kid. I bought one this year, and I'm very happy with him.


 Thank you Katrina ....you are so sweet.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

ha ha... so far, I love the first pics I've seen from Toth... but I haven't even gotten to the doe page yet....
 

Too busy LOVING the little pics w/cute captions!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Ha ha! Pam we (my kids and I) just looked over the front page of your website...and your pics w/captions are SO cute! We were rolling with laughter! So cute!
> 
> I eventually want to get a breeding doe (or two) of my own and when I do I'm definitely going to be checking in with you again! Your animals are gorgeous! Just gorgeous!
> 
> ...


 :laugh: thank you so much...LOL

Thanks for the compliments...I really appreciate that...

Ask away.... I don't mind... :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> ha ha... so far, I love the first pics I've seen from Toth... but I haven't even gotten to the doe page yet....
> 
> 
> Too busy LOVING the little pics w/cute captions!


 :ROFL: :wink: :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Bellafire Farm said:


> To Nancy D :
> 
> Are you familiar with any of the farms here...
> 
> ...


You cant go wrong with any of these breeders. 
CopperCreek is always in the line up. White House is great too. 
Shoot I need website. Am on FB with pics of some of the herd. No pics of FFA wethers & doeling but I have wide deep long does who produce lots of width in offspring.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah Nancy get a website!! sheesh, I'm always goat shopping online. lol

I'll build you a pro website with domain name for cheap


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Facebook - how do I find you on facebook? 

I'm sure my 13 yr old (who's getting the market goat) could figure it out in a flash.... I'll have her help me


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I bet she can! Just type my name in the search bar & :laugh: it'll be obvious.
Katrina thanks for the offer just might contact you about that!


----------

